# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Vườn quốc gia Tràm Chim (Đồng Tháp) - du lịch miền Tây

## thietht

Cứ mỗi độ nước lên, vào khoảng từ tháng 8 đến tháng 11 âm lịch, về thăm Vườn Quốc gia Tràm Chim ở huyện Tam Nông, tỉnh Đồng Tháp, du khách lại có dịp tham quan bằng tắc ráng (xuồng máy nhỏ) trên bao la sông nước, bao quanh rừng tràm xanh ngút ngàn cùng hệ động, thực vật phong phú.

Vườn Quốc gia Tràm Chim là khu du lịch sinh thái từ lâu đã nổi tiếng là “ốc đảo xanh” với cảnh quan thiên nhiên đặc trưng cho vùng đất trũng Đồng Tháp Mười. Nơi đây quần tụ rất nhiều loài thực vật, cùng gần 200 loài chim nước, chiếm khoảng một phần tư số loài chim ở Việt Nam, trong đó có nhiều loài chim quý hiếm trên thế giới. 



Sếu đầu đỏ nhảy múa trên trảng cỏ ở Vườn Quốc gia Tràm Chim




Hệ thực vật nước phong phú ở Vườn Quốc gia Tràm Chim

Đặc biệt, nổi tiếng nhất là sếu đầu đỏ - một trong số 15 loài sếu còn tồn tại trên thế giới đang có nguy cơ tuyệt chủng. Tràm Chim là nơi cư trú của khoảng 60% quần thể sếu đầu đỏ, được xem là loài chim cao nhất trong các loại chim bay trên thế giới. Nhiều con sếu cao đến gần 2m, bộ lông xám mượt, chân và cổ cao, đôi cánh dang rộng khi bay, dáng đi khoan thai, đủng đỉnh. Nó còn được nhận biết vì tiếng kêu to và vang xa hàng 2-3 km. Tiếng kêu độc đáo này do khí quản dài tạo nên hiện tượng cộng hưởng âm thanh, giống như những ống xoắn của kèn trompet. Theo các nhà khoa học, loài sếu đầu đỏ đã xuất hiện trên Trái Đất tròn 60 triệu năm, cùng thời với loài bò sát khổng lồ và có mặt ở mọi châu lục. Ngoài sếu đầu đỏ, Vườn Quốc gia Tràm Chim còn có một số loài chim quý như ngan cánh trắng, te vàng, bồ nông, già đãy Java.

Trong quãng thời gian từ cuối tháng 12 đến đầu tháng 5, trên thảm xanh rộng lớn của rừng tràm hiện lên từng đàn sếu bay rợp trời với một cảnh tượng thật ngoạn mục. Đến đây vào thời gian này, du khách còn chứng kiến sếu đầu đỏ hòa cùng các loài chim khác bay về Tràm Chim cư trú trong không gian bao la của trời, của sông nước và rừng tràm. Trên các cành cây hay lững lờ trên mặt nước, hàng trăm loài chim nào là cò, le le, trít, diệc, vịt trời, cồng cộc luôn rộn rịp kiếm ăn.
Ngoài việc là nơi cư trú của hàng trăm loài chim, Vườn Quốc gia Tràm Chim còn lưu giữ những đặc thù thiên nhiên của vùng Đồng Tháp Mười với rừng tràm có tuổi thọ từ 10-18 năm. Các loài sen trắng, sen hồng, sen nửa trắng nửa hồng, bông súng, lúa trời, năng, lác, rau muống đồng cũng góp phần làm thiên nhiên nơi đây thêm đa dạng.

Đầu năm 1999, Tràm Chim chính thức được Chính phủ công nhận là “Vườn Quốc gia Tràm Chim”. Đây là niềm vui và tự hào lớn của nhân dân Đồng Tháp. Nhiều tổ chức bảo tồn thiên nhiên quốc tế cũng tài trợ để bảo vệ tràm chim quý hiếm này. Hàng năm, hàng ngàn lượt khách từ khắp nơi về với Tràm Chim, trong đó du khách quốc tế chiếm khoảng 30%. Tại đây, du khách sẽ được sống trong khung cảnh yên bình, ngắm những đàn sếu bay về vùng đất trũng Đồng Tháp Mười mênh mông trời nước


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour Mekong – Du lich & khám phá 13 tỉnh Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long* - *Tour Mekong - Du lich & kham pha 13 tinh Dong Bang Song Cuu Long*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------


## thunhunguyet

Nhìn hoang giã nhỉ

----------


## lunas2

nhìn thikc nhỉ,

----------


## hieunt

Được trèo thuyền trong đầm sen là sướng nhất

----------


## thientai206

cảnh đẹp như trong phim

----------

